# Our Journey



## wannabmum

Hi guys, 
I'm so glad this section has been added to bnb as lately I haven't felt like I belong anywhere. 

Hers is a quick run down to our journey Dh & I started ttc in Nov 04 when nothing was happening went for checks & turns out DH has obstructive azoospermia had our first private IVF/ICSI 2008 bfn followed by NHS IVF/ICSI 2009 BFP followed by mc at 4+6 I had planned on another IVF/ICSI later that year but decided to hold off as felt I needed more time to make sure I was strong enough to go threw it all again then early this year found out my sis was pg again, she is single mother of 3 and tbh finds it very hard to cope with kids she has she was on the depo when she got pg this time, she knew of dh & my probs & had said to my mum that she definatly did not want anymore children however she would feel bad terminating knowing the probles DH & I were having & if DH & I wanted to legaly adopt baby she would go threw with preg but if not she would terminate(Not nice to say but just being honest about situation) we decided we did want to adopt baby, now at this point I would like to make it clear I would have wanted to adopt this baby even if it was not for our infertility. At this point she did not know how far on she was as she was not having af with depo & the way her health board work you must meet with midwife before you get sent app for scan & the midwife was fully booked for next few weeks so I took her for a private scan just to get a rough idea of how far on she was & to make sure everything was ok that was on the 1st of March at this scan we found out she had at least 12 completed weeks & that was baby boy, so next we had to wait for scan with hospital which believe it or not we only got on the 11th of this month!! they gave edd of 29/08/10 but said she may be bit earlier as it is hard to date correctly later in preg, well we took her back for another private scan yesterday in 3d/4d got pics +dvd of full scan was so great to see our beautiful little boy here are some pics :happydance:this last one is of his feet

I would also like to add adoption is always something I have wanted to do as strage as this may sound it is something I wanted to do since i was a very young child.
 



Attached Files:







2a.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 34









2b.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 28









2c.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 33









2d.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 27









2e.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## wannabmum

here is link to our lttc journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/38200-wannabmum-icsi-diary.html


----------



## Lilly123

so so happy for u hun!! This is just the nicest news I have heard for a while!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

congratulations! i'm sure that you will be great parents :hug:


----------



## pink_bow

That is a lovely story, thank you for sharing.
Im sure you and your OH will be fab parents to that little boy :flower: xxx


----------



## honey08

:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs:
Its nice to see you back and im glad you feel you have somewhere to go now.
This little boy may not be your flesh and blood (you get what i mean), but e will bring you so much happiness just the same and im sure he will always be very very special to you :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

That is such an amazing story hun :) What a lovely thing for your sister to do for you. I bet you are all really excited to meet the little man! :D xx


----------



## Blue12

WOW hun this is so special - I am so happy for you. What an exciting time it is for you right now.


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Beckic

OMG hun - cant believe how close you are now. You must be sooo excited.

Please do pop back and let us know how it all goes - when you get a break from sleepless nights and nappy changing that is:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Bx x x


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni only just seen your message :blush:, thank you so much :hugs: I really cant wait 5 more sleeps then he will be here :cloud9:, feels so real now picked up all his stuff today so his crib, pram, rocking cradle, swing etc are all set up now feel so much more real just cant wait to meet him :happydance:will pop on & post pics on fri of him :thumbup:

How's things going with you huni how you feeling sending huge :hugs: to you and if you ever need anyone I here for you 

xxxxx


Beckic said:


> OMG hun - cant believe how close you are now. You must be sooo excited.
> 
> Please do pop back and let us know how it all goes - when you get a break from sleepless nights and nappy changing that is:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Bx x x


----------



## Lilly123

5 days!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so excited for u hun! Cant wait to see pics!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## puppymom32

So happy for you hun not much longer now at all. How exciting cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Beckic

Hello sweetie - your ticker says 0 - so getting v v v excited for you both.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thankyou for beign lovely.

Bx x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

.


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Hunni I am so happy for you!!! He is adorable.


----------



## emilyjean

Congrats! What a sweet sweet boy!


----------



## Mendy

Caleb is such a cutie! Huge congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Zipp

Huge congratulations, he is just adorable. x


----------



## Beckic

Hi hun - your last post was deleted - is everything OK?
Rx x :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Hi guys,
Sorry about that was editing last message and computer crashed & not had a chance to get on and sort it. Caleb on getting on fantastic we just love him so much couldn't imagine life without him tbh.:cloud9: 


xxxx


----------



## hopeandpray

:happydance: I love a happy ending, congratulations on your beautiful new family


----------



## jaytee.

Congratulations & all the best :)


----------



## wannabmum

Just wanted to let you all know our journey as once again ended in heartache & worse than any other I have ever experienced after nearly 3 weeks of or little boy being with us my sister changed her mind not up to going into detail publicly at the moment.


----------



## marie-louise

aww hunny that is the worst thing ever! my thoughts and prayers are with you, as I don't know the details I wont say too much but I hope it will work out for you in the end xx


----------



## billy2mm

:hugs: hun i am so so so sorry for you. not words will comfort you right now i know.


----------



## Aidedhoney

So sorry xx


----------



## special_kala

oh no. im so sorry! xxxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

OMG hun im so sorry ... i lost my breath reading that, i cant begin to imagine how you and your OH are feeling :cry: Oh so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

:hugs: :hugs: Sooo sooo sooo sorry! Thinking of you! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## XxxIM08-09xxX

I am so desperately sorry for what you and your DH must be going through right now. It is a heartbreaking. (HUGS)


----------



## CareBear

Oh hun I'm so sorry your heart must be breaking x


----------



## Missy86

I am so sorry


----------



## rabbitswife10

im a little late reading this post but i still wanted to send big :hugs: your way. i am so sorry for your heartbreak


----------



## puppymom32

I am so sorry hunni. Truly isnt fair. Big Hugs. If you need anything just to vent or anything I'm here. Definetly not the same but we had my neices little girl for 3 months and she changed her mind and then just recently we were goin to adopt my nephew in Mexico and his family changed their mind. Totally heartbroken.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG I am so so so sorry, that's heartbreaking.xxxxxxx


----------



## PTwannabe

So sorry to hear that!!! :( That's very hard I'm sure. Stay positive. It'll be right for you one day.


----------

